# 2008 bow faceoff idea



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

that would be awesome, assuming archery evaluations has the resources for it.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I think that would be great!


----------



## ksp9416 (Mar 8, 2004)

I think that would be great as well. It would reveal alot.


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

While I agree with the premise, what exactly would you get from a high-speed video clip that you wouldn't be able to determine for yourself by shooting a given bow? The only thing that is mentioned above is string travel; what exactly would you be looking for? I'm just curious as I'd like to justify this type of expense before committing to it. Thank you for the input.

Anthony


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i would love to see it. you could see exactly how far past rest the string goes on the shot, how much flex, travel and vibration goes through the limbs and riser. i look at ever aspect. a great amount of limb travel/motion and waving in the limbs could mean that the bow may not stand up as well if something crazy happened such as a dry fire. just by looking at a bow and shooting it is the best way but some of us can't do that. i think it would be a very good idea for somebody to do. there was a few of the 07's on you tube that were tested like this. ill try to find an address for it.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

*2007 bow test*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nclDqb6KESI


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

It would be interesting, yes. But I'm not sure you could legitimately come to any conclusions. Seeing something happen is one thing, determining what impact that occurrence has is another thing all together.


----------



## KenL (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with sneak.......I think you can come to some conclusions. if anyone has ever seen what a bow really goes through you would be shocked! every component looks like it's made of liquid!....i'm not kidding.

does it mean you'll buy a bow based on the findings???? probably not....but you may be able to draw parallels between the amount of flexing and vibration???????????? or anything else.......


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

KenL said:


> if anyone has ever seen what a bow really goes through you would be shocked! every component looks like it's made of liquid!....i'm not kidding.


It is pretty amazing what a bow and all of the accessories go through during a shot ...



KenL said:


> ... but you may be able to draw parallels between the amount of flexing and vibration???????????? or anything else.......


If you are already measuring vibration, are the parallels really necessary? I'm not opposed to gathering the high-speed video footage; my only concern is that the viewers of this video would / could interpret it incorrectly.


----------

